# Indoor dog kennel / run



## mikaK9

I'm looking for suggestions on an indoor dog kennel / run. Right now I've got a very large crate for my GSD, but I'm planning on having him inside more and want something larger to give him more room to move. I remember seeing some pics on here a long time ago, but can't find anything now. The general size I'm picturing is something like 6' x 5'. Something he can really stand up in and move a little, but something that will also fit into our spare room. He's pretty calm when inside, so it doesn't have to be super super heavy duty, but it needs to be tall enough to reach our ceiling, or have a ceiling of it's own. Any ideas? Any photos?


----------



## Lynn_P

I have two 5 x 6 kennels set up in my basement for the dogs... It works very well for those cold outside, rainy days that I don't have them outside.


----------



## The Stig

Those are nice, Lynn. Wow! I am digging the setup. 

What kind of flooring covers your basement floors? 

I have to figure out how to contain my 12 month old dog w/o limiting her movement while ensuring her safety now that I am entering the work force. 

Doggie daycare is out for me for several reasons, and I do not have the heart to crate her while I am gone even though it is a 42" long wire crate for my petite female.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Awesome Lynn! I wish I had a basement.









Rei, we have a chain link dog enclosure in our garage. Much more space than a crate, and it has a dog door to an outside run for potties. My hubby built it with parts from Home Depot:


----------



## The Stig

Debbie,

Those beds are such a good idea. They were popular with the shelter dogs I volunteered for at a rescue back in NY. 

We live in an apartment with a spacious balcony. I thought about leaving Janka out there. We a built a 4' x 3' 'litterbox' and filled it with pine for her when she was very little and I didn't want to expose her to the public grass. It is out on our balcony, and to this day we still keep it around for several reasons ... one being a great tool when she has a diarrhea run in the middle of the night. 

It is either that or constructing a large indoor run in the spare room. It is 15' x 13' and sparsely furnished. It will be able to contain a decent sized K9 'aviary' ... the only problem is, it is the cat room. LOL. We do not allow our cat free run of the house when he isn't supervised because of my parrot.

Blegh. Can't wait to move next year.


----------



## RebelGSD

This is a great solution. Where did you buy these panels for the kennel runs?


----------



## mikaK9

Great photos! Thanks for sharing. That's exactly what I'm looking for. Lynn, where did you get the kennel pieces? They look very sturdy and that's the perfect size I'd like.


----------



## fourdogsrule

Wow, I love both setups. I am jealous. Just might have to check that out for my 4 legged babies.
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Nina had this bed from Petsmart:








http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755438

Without the top-and indoors. I put that stuff that they use so your feet don't get tired standing for a long time as the base, then covered that with a rug, and then her bed on top. Kramer uses it now, with his air bed in there. It's really great. And I think it looks as nice as a kennel indoors can look-I call it my Martha Stewart Kennel kitchen collection!


----------



## Lynn_P

I purchased one of these kennels and then purchased two extra 5 x 6 panels (one with a gate). I was able then to break this up into two separate kennels.

Dog Kennels


----------



## mikaK9

What great ideas! Think I'll be doing some measuring tonight to see what might fit









Jean, the petsmart page shows that the final height with the top on is 6'. It looks like without the top it's maybe 4 1/2 '. Is that about right?


----------



## mikaK9

One more question: Jean, does the petsmart kennel have a roof to it, other than the bars that support a tarp? I wasn't positive from the photos.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

No roof other than that bar and tarp thing. I guess you could make one-Nina and Kramer, at a cumulative age of 27 weren't/aren't climbers so I never thought of it.









It is probably 5 feet high without the top. I can measure it if you'd like. 

I would say it's not as sturdy as the other ones posted, but I really like it-my dogs are easy on beds and crates. I should find the picture I have of 4 dogs in it.


----------



## canucme278

Not sure exactly what you are looking for in price and size but a site that i use quite a bit for dog houses ect carries kennels and they have free shipping on everything if you are looking for something smaller they have a 5x5x4 for $220 delivered and I can get you a $15 off code. I get my igloo houses from them cheaper then i can get them at tractor supply locally.


----------



## mikaK9

That would be great if you could post the info. Right now I'm open to all kinds of options...trying to learn and figure out the best one for my dog


----------



## wicked1996

Here's what we did. We built a double kennel in our cellar out of 2 x 4's and plywood. Each side is 4 ft wide x 8 ft long. The plywood walls (outside walls) are 4 ft tall and then we added welded wire fencing on top of that to make the outside walls 6 ft high in total. Having 4 feet of the walls as plywood has helped to keep the hair contained inside the kennels instead of all over the cellar. The floor is up off of the cellar floor. We put down horse stall mats for the flooring. We built the whole thing for about $300.00 (remember...that's about 300.00 for TWO kennels!) and it's free standing so we can dismantle it if we were to ever move and the new owners didn't want it. Inside each kennel you can see that we made sort of a kennel environment. This serves two purposes...the first it give the boys a nice quiet snug place to sleep if they so choose. The second is, we have storage on top of that area that is hidden from view. It's were we store all of our Christmas decorations.




























BTW, shortly after taking these shots (which are 2 yrs old), we finished putting down the rest of the horse stall mats in each kennel.


----------



## Lynn_P

I need a carpenter living at my house Betty.. I like these. I'm getting ready (in spring) to set up two indoor/outdoor kennel runs... then I'll have the option of inside or outside during the day. Right now I have two outside kennels only (one 10x10 and one 12x12).


----------



## wicked1996

LOL Lynn! Peter and I built those kennels all by ourselves!! We just framed the walls and floor like you would a house! It took us 1 1/2 days to build them. I wish our cellar was one where we could have made these indoor/outdoor kennels. When we were trying to figure out how to do their outdoor kennels, we really wanted them attached to the back of the garage with "indoor" kennels in the garage. If we had done that, I wouldn't have been able to fit my van in the garage during the winter. So, we opted to give up our shed! LOL Their inside kennels in the shed are 4 ft wide by 6 ft long (we actually only gave up half of the shed to them!!). The attached outside runs are 10 ft wide by 18 ft long and both of the runs have a roof covering 4 feet of the 18 feet for shade. Them having inside access helped a LOT during the black fly season! Oh, and both boys have two Kuranda beds...one inside and one outside.


----------



## brian89gp

I was looking at making an indoor kennel too, still undecided between the garage or basement. I kept running up against a couple questions maybe someone here has some insigt into.

For two dogs that were raised together (outside dogs up until my ownership) is it better to have seperate runs or one large one for both to share? If using wood, how do you keep accidents from permenantly soaking in and stinking indefinately? I have a room on my garage that is roughly 4'x20' with an access door on the long side that could be built into two kennels longwise. I am worried about any accidents soaking into the wood framing of the garage. Lastly, how do you keep your dogs occupied for the 8 hours they would be in the indoor kennel? Outdoors there is stuff to watch but not indoors.


----------



## csaiz

Geesh, how do you anchor the floors?


----------

